# Nintendo DS : Wifi & le Mac



## Yanku (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous  

Voilà, je sais que le thème a déjà été abordé, mais je ne parviens toujours pas à connecter par Wifi ma DS (Lite  ) sur mon iMac Core Duo...
Je n'ai pas de routeur Wifi ; mon modem (haut-débit) est relié à l'ordinateur par Ethernet. Bien sûr, l'iMac Intel a une carte Airport embarquée donc logiquement - d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche - il est possible d'y connecter la DS.
Voilà comment je procède, aidez-moi à chercher l'erreur  

1ère étape : aller dans Préférences Système  Internet et Réseau  Partage  Internet
Choisir : Partager votre connexion depuis "Eternet intégré" aux ordinateurs via "Airport" (j'ai lu dans un autre sujet de ce forum un membre de MacGé qui préconisait l'inverse, mais ça ne me semble pas logique ; bien sûr j'ai essayé les deux possibilités  ).

2e étape : je crée un réseau (pas de protection WEP).


La DS capte bel et bien mon réseau, mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter automatiquement... Soit disant un problème avec l'adresse IP. Donc, je suis les conseils que j'ai pu lire sur des forums : je rentre les informations manuellement dans les menus de la DS.

- Adresse IP (faut-il rentrer celle de la connexion Ethernet, ou bien celle du réseau Airport nouvellement créé ?? Je pencherai plutôt pour la 2e solution mais...).
J'ai également lu qu'il fallait augmenter le dernier nombre à 4 chiffres d'une unité : info ou intox ?

- Sous-réseau (j'imagine là aussi qu'il faut aller voir dans les paramètres du réseau Airport nouvellement créé)

- Getway : à quoi cela correspond-t-il ? J'ai lu qu'il s'agissait de l'adresse du routeur qui appararaît sans les paramètres de la connexion Ethernet de l'ordi... C'est bien ça ??

- Serveurs DNS (mon ordi s'y connecte automatiquement ; du coup j'ai recopier dans les menus DS les numéros des serveurs DNS tels qu'ils apparaissent dans le courrier de mon FAI).


Voilà, y a rien à faire... Dans le meilleur des cas, la DS chercher le réseau 5 bonnes minutes, puis indique un message d'erreur. Y a-t-il d'autres paramètres à régler ? Ou bien y a-t-il des choses que j'ai mal faites ?? Doit-on rentrer l'adresse MAC de la Nintendo DS quelque part dans les paramètres internet de l'ordinateur ??

Merci d'avance, parce que là j'ai bel et bien abandonné de mon côté, je m'en remets entièrement à vous !! Et qui sait, peut-être qu'un jour prochain je vous éclaterai sur Tetris


----------



## Yanku (23 Mai 2006)

Précisions : lors de la création du réseau Airport, j'ai laissé le "canal" sur "11 (automatique)"


----------



## Yanku (24 Mai 2006)

Bon, j'ai résolu mon problème tout seul  

Je suis tombé sur cette page internet (en anglais), j'ai suivi les instructions 1 par 1 et tout roule !!

http://community.livejournal.com/nintendo_ds/575564.html


----------



## etiennetienne (5 Janvier 2009)

Un grand merci ! ca marche


----------



## Super Power (13 Mars 2009)

J'ai essayé en suivant les instruction de la page en anglais. Ma DS trouve le point d'accès mais impossible de se connecter au serveur. (Erreur 52100)


----------



## Nico24 (10 Mai 2009)

Un autre grand merci, ça marche aussi pour moi.


----------



## FuLIX (17 Mars 2010)

Je vais essayer tout ça ! merci de l'astuce


----------



## FuLIX (27 Mars 2010)

Je comprend pas ça marche pas  je ne suis pas très bon en anglais mais même si j'ai essayé ce que le site disait j'ai toujours l'erreur 52100 ! HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## Super Power (28 Mars 2010)

J'ai essayé il y a un an sans parvenir lol.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il expliquer clairement comment faire svp ?


----------



## Nico24 (30 Mars 2010)

J'ai essayé de traduire ce qu'à trouver Yanku.
C'est ici: http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7277&highlight=dsi+internet


----------



## coupie (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour !
Je remonte un post assez ancien, mais ça m'évite d'en créer un nouveau. 

J'ai moi aussi besoin d'aide pour connecter ma nintendo ds à la wifi.
J'ai suivi les étapes de la page indiquée par Yanku, mais lors du test de connection, voilà le résultat ( recopié mot pour mot ) : 

ERREUR : 52102
"Une connexion à un point d'accès est en cours mais impossible de se connecter au serveur. Vérifiez les paramètres de connexion internet.
Pour toute assistance visitez le site www.nintendowifi.com"

Merci d'avance de votre aide ! :rateau:
coupie


----------



## jarodpj (26 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

pour moi la connexion avec la Wii pas de problème avec la time capsule mais la Dsi XL impossible, je ne comprend pas.


----------



## jarodpj (27 Décembre 2010)

jarodpj a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> pour moi la connexion avec la Wii pas de problème avec la time capsule mais la Dsi XL impossible, je ne comprend pas.



résolu


----------

